# "Adult signature required"?



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Just placed my first order from CI and I noticed on the invoice it said "Adult signature required". I'm never home when UPS comes, do they ever leave it on the doorstep like everything else?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

All my stuff from CI and CBid are left on the porch. I've never had to sign.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Never once had to sign for my 100+ packages!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Always on the doorstep, you're fine.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

If I'm going to be out when UPS comes, I tape a note on the door instructing them to leave it and I always sign the note. When I get home, the box is always there and the note is gone. So, I'm assuming they take it for verification.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I have never had to sign either. But to be safe I would say do as mark does.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe its just my UPS guy but everytime I get a package from either of the aforementioed online sites he just leaves the package on the porch, rings the doorbell and RUNS!

I'm starting to think he may be a puff member and any large packages are at that point "bombs" and does not want to get hurt! :noidea:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

doesnt the "adult signature" mean that at the bottom of the CI checkout you have to type in your name for a cyber sig? I have bought from CI a couple of times now and never had to sign for delivery. 

Ok the big question is what did you order? since you live some 10-15 minutes away from me! I will help smoke them if needed.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

The recent PACT act requires online tobacco purchases to have proof of ID and signature confirmation through non-USPS courier services. This may not apply to cigars, but for other tobacco products (snus, etc.) I've had to sign and potentially show ID at my own doorstep.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I ordered from CI last week, and I came home on tueday with a note from UPS...signature required. I had to wait around on Wed till mr. brown came back with my goodies. Sometimes I have to sign, other times they leave it.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Same here, i have recieved packages from CI an Cbid both through ups and US priority mail and never had to sign a thing, they are always sitting on my doorstep welcoming me home from work. And reminding me to get home before my girlfriend notices another box mysteriously showing up :Smile:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> I have never had to sign either. But to be safe I would say do as mark does.


I'd like to say that I came up with the idea, but I actually read that you should do that on the UPS website. lol



> *Have a Hassle-Free Delivery*
> 
> When you track your shipment, you'll know the exact date to expect it. To receive your shipment on the first delivery attempt, choose from these options:
> 
> - Leave a note for your driver asking him to leave your shipment in a safe designated place.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

UPS seems to be pretty slack when it comes to requiring signatures. I suppose it makes sense to require an adult signature (prevent underagers from purchasing online), but only if it's enforced by the carriers.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm fully convinced there is no rhyme or reason to when they ask for signatures...


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> doesnt the "adult signature" mean that at the bottom of the CI checkout you have to type in your name for a cyber sig? I have bought from CI a couple of times now and never had to sign for delivery.
> 
> Ok the big question is what did you order? since you live some 10-15 minutes away from me! I will help smoke them if needed.


IT Super Fuerte Toro, I've been dieing to try them and couldn't resist the price!

Hey, isn't your dog supose to be white with spots? :laugh:


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

marked said:


> If I'm going to be out when UPS comes, I tape a note on the door instructing them to leave it and I always sign the note. When I get home, the box is always there and the note is gone. So, I'm assuming they take it for verification.


Thanks for the tip, I'll do that just to be sure.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Broz said:


> The recent PACT act requires online tobacco purchases to have proof of ID and signature confirmation through non-USPS courier services. This may not apply to cigars, but for other tobacco products (snus, etc.) I've had to sign and potentially show ID at my own doorstep.


I hope that's not the case with pipe tobacco. I usually go to my local pipe shop but there prices are just herring higher and higher. Im Didi.g to place my first online pipe tobacco order today, and I know that the one day it shows up at my door step is the one day that I will be gone. Lol.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Stoke and Smoke said:


> Maybe its just my UPS guy but everytime I get a package from either of the aforementioed online sites he just leaves the package on the porch, rings the doorbell and RUNS!










This!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

GentlemanJester said:


> I'm fully convinced there is no rhyme or reason to when they ask for signatures...


When I insure packages at work for over $100, signatures are required for delivery unless I specify otherwise. UPS & FedEx automatically insure packages for loss or damage up to $100, and if I don't add anything past that the packages are always left at doorsteps, back doors, etc.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

If the driver is a new employee, you're probably more likely to have to sign. If they've been with UPS for a while, they know that nobody ever checks (or so I'd imagine). I've seen that signature disclaimer before, too, but haven't had to sign for anything. I actually hate when I see USPS delivery, because only half the time the carrier will leave the package at the door. The other half I have to go to the P.O.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Never have to sign..if in doubt leave a note on the door telling him to leave the package.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

They always leave mine on the porch.


----------

